# Problème iWeb et publication .mac depuis Mobileme



## nobru27 (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un site iWeb que je publie sur .mac

Je viens de me rendre compte que depuis que mobileme est en place un certain nombre de bug se sont crées :
- d'abord les Google map intégrées ne fonctionnent plus ; les anciennes cartes renvoient maintenant à une page Apple Mobileme...
- ensuite les cadres de photos par exemple ne fonctionnent plus non plus : à la place il y a des traits avec des points d'interrogation...
- Enfin dans la rubrique blog, lorsque quelqu'un veut insérer un commentaire, c'est le même topo : une fenêtre Apple Mobileme apparaît....

Que faire ???? vu qu'en plus c'est un site important pour moi !!!

Merci par avance à tous....


----------



## Mulder (16 Juillet 2008)

nobru27 a dit:


> Que faire ???? vu qu'en plus c'est un site important pour moi !!!


Pareil pour moi et pour beaucoup d'autres. Cette migration est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi et ils viennent de prélever mon renouvellement avec pack familial.


----------



## nobru27 (16 Juillet 2008)

Et donc il est prévu que ce soit temporaire ou définitif ??

HELPPPPP !!!

Savez-vous si Apple et .mac (enfin mobileme...) a une hotline pour que l'on gueule un peu et pour qu'on en sache un peu plus ??


----------



## Mulder (16 Juillet 2008)

nobru27 a dit:


> Savez-vous si Apple et .mac (enfin mobileme...) a une hotline pour que l'on gueule un peu et pour qu'on en sache un peu plus ??


C'est ce que je cherche en ce moment.


----------



## zepatente (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,


pour google , utiliser un fragment html et mettre ule code que l'on peut avoir ici http://maps.google.fr/ dans le menu "obtenir l'url"

pour les commentaires , rien à part les déssactiver et perdre les anciens

pour les photos , rien non plus.

j'ai lister les problèmes connus sur mon forum.

Quand à la plainte j'ai écrit un message à apple europe , canada et usa pour avoir des informations et surtout à quand la mise en production d'une mise à jour. Pas de réponse mais j'en espère une aujourd'hui s'il respecte leur habitude en terme de suivi de demande.

@+


----------



## micvdm (16 Juillet 2008)

bonjour, 
j'ai le même problême. J'ai fais un nouveau site et depuis 5 jours impossible de le publier.
De même sur mes anciens sites , des images ont disparus et à des endroits des lignes et points d'interrogations sont apparus.
Plus étrange sur iweb dans mes anciennes pages des photos ont disparus sur certaines pages alors que je n'y ai plus touché depuis longtemps. Cela je ne le comprend pas.
J'ai envoyé un message chez apple qui m'a répondu hier que tout était en ordre.
Mais rien ne marche.
Que faire?
D'autant plus que pas de lignes directes pour appeler? Cela m'énerve royalement et je me pose la question de chercher un autre hébergeur et en plus la stabilité de iweb je la mets en doute car comment se fait il que des images ont disparus ainsi.


----------



## zepatente (16 Juillet 2008)

tu ne peux plus publier ou as tu un message d'erreur ?

pour les images avec un point d'interrogation cadre , on est tous logé  à la même enseigne

@+


----------



## bkltn (17 Juillet 2008)

Est-ce qu'il est utile qu'on aille tous se plaindre chez apple ?? par mail of course !!!

Pour savoir si je leur envoie également un message de mécontentement...
Car je peux comprendre que la migration soit plus compliquée que prévue... mais là je ne suis pas sûr du tout qu'ils aient pris en compte le problème.....
L'image de marque diminue.


----------



## samoussa (17 Juillet 2008)

pendant 3 jours j'ai eu des messages d'erreur à chaque tentative de publication de mon site. En décochant l'option commentaire, ce message n'apparait plus (permettant la publication du site) mais seulement les photos d"accompagnement passent (sans cadre ou reflet), toutes les pages contenant des galeries (ou index de galeries) restent viergent (le modele choisit est bien publié, mise en page... mais aucune photo)  énervant après 5 jours


----------



## nobru27 (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

De mon côté tout est maintenant reglé : cadres, Google map, commentaires...

Et vous ?


----------



## Laurent_h (18 Juillet 2008)

nobru27 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> De mon côté tout est maintenant reglé : cadres, Google map, commentaires...
> 
> Et vous ?




Chez moi aussi


----------



## samoussa (18 Juillet 2008)

chez moi les galeries de photos sur iweb ne passent pas. Pas plus que les "effets" (cadres et reflets)

Edit : Quel c.. !! M'enfin ! Suffisait d'ouvrir avec safari et pas avec firefox 3 qui est incompatible :afraid: :rose:


----------



## leonzeur (23 Août 2008)

bonsoir 
alors voilà ..j'ai voulu publier mon site actuellement hébergé chez free sur mobileme mais j'ai eu deux fois des erreurs de publications sur iWeb puis à la troisième tentative ça a eu l'air de marcher ..sauf que maintenant je tombe sur la page .mac d'erreur lorsque je veux y aller

je suis allé voir dans mon iDisk et tous les éléments du site n'ont pas été uploadés.....

j'avoue que je ne pige de moins en moins rien à MobileMe ...
quelle est la différence entre le dossier "Sites" et le dossier iWeb ? 
et comment se fait il que l'adresse du site publié soit aussi compliquée?? pourquoi ne peut on pas avoir une adresse truc.me.com au lieu de web.me.com/truc ? 
il y a plein de choses vraiment incompréhensibles pour mon petit niveau mais j'avoue être franchement déçu par ce manque de simplicité et de logique à mes yeux...


----------



## zepatente (23 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

en effet pour publier , la première fois , il faut faire "tout publier sur MobileMe"

Pour l'adresse c'est web.me.com/ton compte/ton nom de site /ta page.html

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Août 2008)

Apple avait annoncé que suite au trop grand succès rencontré par MobilMe, les serveurs étaient surchargés, donc que certaines fonctionnalités n'étaient pas au rendez vous, mais aux dernières nouvelles, tout était rentré dans l'ordre...


----------



## Patachou92 (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je rencontre actuellement un problème avec iWeb: on ne peut pas me laisser de commentaires (site publié sur Mobileme).


Cela fait un an que je mets à jour un site très simple avec uniquement des pages de photos. Ce we, j'ai décidé d'ajouter une page Blog avec possibilité pour mes lecteurs de laisser des commentaires. Or, quand je fais le test et que je connecte sur mon site, lorsque je clique sur "ajouter un commentaire", une fenêtre s'ouvre avec ce message: "We're sorry. We are having a problem processing your request". Et ce, que je passe par Firefox ou Safari sur Mac, ou par Internet Explorer sur PC. 

Savez-vous d'où vient ce problème et comment le régler? 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Patachou92 (27 Août 2008)

Patachou92 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rencontre actuellement un problème avec iWeb: on ne peut pas me laisser de commentaires (site publié sur Mobileme).
> 
> ...


 
OK, je viens de voir un post dédié à mon problème, qui a l'air de venir de MobileMe. La solution semble être d'attendre, ce que je vais tenter de faire...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Août 2008)

Oui, c'est ça, la patience semble de mise !


----------



## zepatente (27 Août 2008)

Patachou92 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rencontre actuellement un problème avec iWeb: on ne peut pas me laisser de commentaires (site publié sur Mobileme).
> 
> ...


 

Bonjour,

suite à la mise à jour d'iweb avez vous actualiser votre site en totalité ?

@+


----------



## Patachou92 (27 Août 2008)

Oui oui, j'ai fait la màj de iweb, et j'ai tout republié, maintes fois. Cela n'a rien changé. 
Je vais donc patienter qq jours... 
J'espère que le pb vient bien de MobileMe et non pas de mon site...


----------



## samoussa (27 Août 2008)

@ patachou : Pareil pour moi pour ce qui est des commentaires...un big de plus du nuage


----------



## zepatente (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

si vos sites ne sont pas privés , je veux tester d'ici de l'autre coté de la flaque ou l'on connais beaucoup de problème avec MobileMe

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Août 2008)

Même en France, les utilisateurs mécontents sont nombreux.


----------



## zepatente (28 Août 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Même en France, les utilisateurs mécontents sont nombreux.



en fait ce que je voulais dire , c'est que j'ai eu , à date , peu d problème avec MobileMe et que souvent ceux qui m'ont écrit pour souligner ce problème et bien d'ici je ne l'avais pas 

@+


----------



## Patachou92 (5 Septembre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> en fait ce que je voulais dire , c'est que j'ai eu , à date , peu d problème avec MobileMe et que souvent ceux qui m'ont écrit pour souligner ce problème et bien d'ici je ne l'avais pas
> 
> @+


 

Mon problème persiste, c'est pas drôle....
Zepatente: je vous ai envoyé un message avec l'adresse de mon site. Avez-vous pu le tester "de chez vous" ?

A tous: vos problèmes sont-ils résolus? Les commentaires sont-ils actifs?


----------



## zepatente (5 Septembre 2008)

Patachou92 a dit:


> Mon problème persiste, c'est pas drôle....
> Zepatente: je vous ai envoyé un message avec l'adresse de mon site. Avez-vous pu le tester "de chez vous" ?
> 
> A tous: vos problèmes sont-ils résolus? Les commentaires sont-ils actifs?



Bonjour Patachou,

Désolé j'avais tester mais la réponse fut oublier :rose:

En effet les commentaires ne sont toujours pas disponibles.

on va essayer un truc de plus , publie tout sans commentaire puis réactive les , bien sur si tu n'as aucun commentaires sinon tu les perdrais 

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (5 Septembre 2008)

Sinon, sauvegardes les, et recolles les après la manip de zepatente.


----------



## Patachou92 (7 Septembre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Bonjour Patachou,
> 
> Désolé j'avais tester mais la réponse fut oublier :rose:
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton aide. 

J'ai donc essayé ta manip (tout publier sans commentaires, puis avec), mais cela ne change rien. Je suis désespérée....


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Septembre 2008)

Ouille. ça devient un cas pathologique, maintenant je crois que tu es en droit de te fendre d'un petit mail à apple..


----------



## Patachou92 (7 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Ouille. ça devient un cas pathologique, maintenant je crois que tu es en droit de te fendre d'un petit mail à apple..



Euh... question bête: comment joindre Apple ??! (mail ou téléphone ou signaux de fumée... enfin qqch).
Merci !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Septembre 2008)

t'allumes un bon feu de cheminée, tu te postes sur ton toit et tu agites un foulard quelconque au dessus de la fumée pour les alerter  Non : va voir là : 

 - http://www.apple.com/fr/mobileme/status/

 - https://www.me.com , en bas dans l'aide.

Je dois m'en déconnecter mais je vais essayer de trouver mieux.


----------



## Patachou92 (7 Septembre 2008)

Merci. Je viens d'envoyer un mail à l'équipe Apple, j'attends la réponse "sous 72h". 

Je vous dirai....


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Septembre 2008)

OK, patience, tout rentrera sûrement dans l'ordre.


----------



## Patachou92 (9 Septembre 2008)

AAAAARRRGGGGGHHHH....
Voilà la réponse d'Apple:
***
Bonjour Madame,

Je suis desole d'apprendre que vous rencontrez des problemes avec la publication des commentaires sur votre blog.

Apple travaille actuellement vers une résolution du problème suite à des rapports communiquant des symptômes similaires à ce que vous nous signalez., nos ingenieurs mettent tout en oeuvre afin de resoudre votre probleme le plus rapidement possible. Malheureusement, je ne peux vous donner plus d'informations quant a la resolution de votre probleme.

Cordialement,
&#63743; Charles-Henri
*****
Ils ont répondu sous 72h, c'est sûr, mais j'aurais préféré attendre un peu + longtemps la réponse mais que mes commentaires reviennent.....
Pffff....


----------



## zepatente (9 Septembre 2008)

J'ai reçu le même courriel quand je me suis plaint que certain utilisateur de mon forum rencontrait cela comme problème 

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Septembre 2008)

Bon, au moins les consignes sont claires !


----------



## Patachou92 (9 Septembre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> J'ai reçu le même courriel quand je me suis plaint que certain utilisateur de mon forum rencontrait cela comme problème
> 
> @+



Et que s'est-il passé ensuite?
Vaut-il mieux que j'attende encore (mais je commence à perdre patience) ou vaut-il mieux que je cherche à faire mon blog autrement ?


----------



## zepatente (9 Septembre 2008)

Patachou92 a dit:


> Et que s'est-il passé ensuite?
> Vaut-il mieux que j'attende encore (mais je commence à perdre patience) ou vaut-il mieux que je cherche à faire mon blog autrement ?



c est revenu pour certain pour les autres pas de news.
Mais aux membres de mon forum , j'essaie de faire le contact avec apple mais souvent ceux sont des réponses types ....

pour ton blog j'ai une solution sur mon site entre iweb et wordpress

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Septembre 2008)

ça reviendra un jour... Pour la solution sur ton site, je suis curieux d'expérimenter.


----------



## zepatente (9 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> ça reviendra un jour... Pour la solution sur ton site, je suis curieux d'expérimenter.



L'avantage c'est que si tu as un pc à porter de main tu peux mètre quand même tes pensées par exemple et si tu veux mettre du graphisme iweb est très pratique 

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Septembre 2008)

OK, je teste ça de suite.


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (25 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Depuis 2 semaines j'ai publié un blog créé avec iweb, sur mobile.me et depuis hier impossible de le mettre à jour : Erreur de publication....
Est-ce que la solution d'attendre que la situation se décante est toujours d'actualité ?
Merci
BEN


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Septembre 2008)

En théorie oui, en pratique, non ! Regarde si ce n'est pas un problème venant d'IWeb : publie ton site dans un dossier et vérifie qu'il n y a aucun problème. >Fichier >Publier dans un dossier.


----------



## Patachou92 (25 Septembre 2008)

De mon côté, rien n'a bougé. 
Ca fait pile un mois aujourd'hui que j'ai créé une page blog, je "publie tout" très régulièrement et les commentaires ne marchent toujours pas. 
Je désespère.....


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Septembre 2008)

Il faut grogner du côté de chez apple !


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (29 Septembre 2008)

Apparemment cela ne vient pas de mon site, un jour ça passe et un jour ça bloque...
Mais comme je n'ai pas une connexion illimité, c'est très embêtant.
Si vous avez un lien direct pour "grogner" chez apple, je suis preneur.
Merci d'avance


----------



## zepatente (29 Septembre 2008)

ALBERTCACTUS a dit:


> Apparemment cela ne vient pas de mon site, un jour ça passe et un jour ça bloque...
> Mais comme je n'ai pas une connexion illimité, c'est très embêtant.
> Si vous avez un lien direct pour "grogner" chez apple, je suis preneur.
> Merci d'avance



Bonjour,

tu veux dire que tu es en bas débit ?

je sais qu'il n'est pas conseillé de mettre à jour un site avec un bas débit ou même dans certain cas en WIFI . 


@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (29 Septembre 2008)

En bas débit ??? Est-ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## Patachou92 (29 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Il faut grogner du côté de chez apple !



J'ai envoyé un mail à Apple décrivant mon problème. 
Le soir-même, j'avais une réponse. Malheureusement, ils n'ont pas compris mon problème (de commentaires donc) et m'ont répondu un mail type avec plusieurs solutions à essayer:

ESSAYEZ DE PUBLIER DANS UN DOSSIER 
-> OK, j'ai publié sur mon disque dur, pas de soucis. 

VÉRIFIEZ QUE VOUS POUVEZ TÉLÉCHARGER VERS VOTRE iDISK
-> j'ai copié mon dossier sur iDisk, pas de soucis. 

EFFACEZ VOS PAGES ACTUELLES DE VOTRE iDISK
-> ils disent de supprimer le dossier iWeb de iDisk > Web > iWeb
Je l'ai supprimé bien que ce dossier était vide. Par contre, dans le dossier Web, j'ai 2 dossiers nommé "Maxandre" et "Archives", du nom des 2 sites que j'ai crées. Mais j'ai pas osé les supprimer. 

PUBLIEZ À NOUVEAU TOUTES LES PAGES VERS MOBILEME
-> Et là, c'est le drame... à présent, je n'arrive plus à tout publier. J'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit: "La création du fichier "shapeimage_3.png" est impossible. Le disque peut être endommagé ou saturé ou vos autorisations d'accès ne vous le permettent pas". 

Au secooours.... j'y connais rien, moi, à tout ça (c'est pour ça que je paie pour utiliser MobileMe du reste). 
J'ai écrit à Apple pour leur dire que leur solution était pire, mais je ne sais plus quoi faire. 
Des idées ?


----------



## zepatente (29 Septembre 2008)

Est ce que la synchro de mobileme est activé ?

@+


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (30 Septembre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> tu veux dire que tu es en bas débit ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Je suis à l'étranger et je me connecte en wifi sur un réseau d'entreprise. Je ne connais pas le débit, mais je le trouve assez rapide. Suite à vos remarques sur le wifi et comme ce matin cela ne passe plus, j'ai fait une tentative en me connectant via ethernet. Ca ne passe pas non plus, j'ai donc essayé de charger une photo de 84ko sur mon idisk et ça ne passe pas non plus. Si je regarde l'état du service de MobilieMe, le voyant est vert... 
BEN


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (30 Septembre 2008)

Et maintenant, c'est carrément impossible de se connecter à MobileMe...
Zon pas des gros problèmes chez Apple en ce moment ?
BEN


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Septembre 2008)

Sis si. Depuis quelques mois. 

http://www.apple.com/fr/mobileme/status/


----------



## Patachou92 (30 Septembre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Est ce que la synchro de mobileme est activé ?
> 
> @+


 

Euh... ça veut dire quoi? 
(désolée pour mes questions, disons, "naïves")


----------



## zepatente (30 Septembre 2008)

Patachou92 a dit:


> Euh... ça veut dire quoi?
> (désolée pour mes questions, disons, "naïves")


Y 'a pas de questions naives .... dans le menu pomme > préférences > mobileme , dans l'onglet sync , est ce que la synchronisation est active ?

@+


----------



## Patachou92 (30 Septembre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Y 'a pas de questions naives .... dans le menu pomme > préférences > mobileme , dans l'onglet sync , est ce que la synchronisation est active ?
> 
> @+



Je viens d'essayer de le vérifier, mais dans mon menu Pomme > Préférences, je n'ai pas MobileMe, mais uniquement .Mac (est-ce un problème?)

J'ai considéré que c'était la même chose et je suis allée sur l'onglet Synchronisation. Il n'y avait jamais eu de synchronisation donc j'en ai fait une de tout (calendriers, compte mail, contacts, règles  et signets). Mais je t'avoue que je ne vois pas trop le rapport... (ai-je bien compris ta suggestion?)

Et au final, je n'arrive toujours pas à publier...


----------



## zepatente (1 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

est ce que celà fait lontemps que tu n'as pas fait une mise à jour de ton système ? on l'a trouver ton probléme  il faut mettre a jour pour que celà soit mobileme partout sur ton ordi 

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Octobre 2008)

Pour info : on est à 10.5.5


----------



## Patachou92 (1 Octobre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> est ce que celà fait lontemps que tu n'as pas fait une mise à jour de ton système ? on l'a trouver ton probléme  il faut mettre a jour pour que celà soit mobileme partout sur ton ordi
> 
> @+



Euh.... je ne sais pas si j'ai "mis à jour mon système". Je sais simplement que souvent, je mets à jour les logiciel, mais le système, ça ne me dt rien. 
Quand je fais Pomme > A propos de ce mac, je vois 10.4.11
Est-ce ça qui n'est pas à jour? 
Comment dois-je faire pour mettre à jour mon système ?

Merci vraiment pour votre aide...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Octobre 2008)

C'est bon, tu es à jour... Pour faire les mises à jour, tu cliques sur la pomme puis sur mise à jour de logiciels.

Pour passer de 10.4.11 à 10.5.1, il faut payer Léopard.


----------



## Patachou92 (2 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de recevoir une réponse d'Apple. J'ai du vérifier et réparer les autorisations de mon disque dur, et à présent, je peux à nouveau publier mon site sur mobileme. 

Bon par contre, mon problème initial (on ne peut pas me laisser de commentaires) est toujours là. Mais au moins, je peux publier, c'est déjà ça. 

Si ça intéresse qqn, voici la manip à faire:
Vérifier et de réparer les autorisations de votre disque dur.
Pour ce faire, ouvrez le dossier applications, utilitaires, utilitaire de disque,
cliquer ensuite sur votre disque dur pour le mettre en surbrillance,
cliquer sur vérifier les autorisations du disque,
une fois la vérification terminée, cliquer sur réparer les autorisations.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Octobre 2008)

Et oui. Normalement c'est ce qu'on dit de faire si y a le moindre problème... tant mieux, mais pour les commentaires, je sèche.


----------



## zepatente (3 Octobre 2008)

la mise à jour de ton mobileme est nécessaire sur le mac ainsi que iweb sans celà pas de commentaires et normalement si tu as des dioparamas , les utilisateurs de firefox ne les verront pas

@+


----------



## Patachou92 (3 Octobre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> la mise à jour de ton mobileme est nécessaire sur le mac ainsi que iweb sans celà pas de commentaires et normalement si tu as des dioparamas , les utilisateurs de firefox ne les verront pas
> 
> @+



hum... peux-tu me dire ce que tu entends par "la mise à jour de ton mobileme sur le mac ainsi que iweb"? 
Que dois-je faire concrètement?

Merci encore pour votre participation à tous!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Octobre 2008)

Faire toutes les màj de logiciels disponibles. Du moins, je crois.


----------



## zepatente (3 Octobre 2008)

Patachou92 a dit:


> hum... peux-tu me dire ce que tu entends par "la mise à jour de ton mobileme sur le mac ainsi que iweb"?
> Que dois-je faire concrètement?
> 
> Merci encore pour votre participation à tous!



Concrètement pomme > mise à jour des logiciels


----------



## Patachou92 (3 Octobre 2008)

Si c'est ça, malheureusement, je l'ai fait. Plusieurs fois même. 
Et toujours pas de commentaires possibles....


----------



## zepatente (3 Octobre 2008)

Patachou92 a dit:


> Si c'est ça, malheureusement, je l'ai fait. Plusieurs fois même.
> Et toujours pas de commentaires possibles....



donc tu as le logo mobileme dans les préférences systèmes et dans iweb ?

@+


----------



## Patachou92 (4 Octobre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> donc tu as le logo mobileme dans les préférences systèmes et dans iweb ?
> 
> @+



Ben non. 
Dans iweb, je ne sais pas où est sensé se trouver le logo. Mais en tous cas, il est indiqué "Tout publier sur Mobileme". Donc je pense que c'est màj. 

Par contre, dans mes préférences système, j'ai toujours le logo .mac
Je viens de relancer une màj des logiciels, et ça n'a rien changé. 
Est-ce que le pb peut venir de là? Comment le résoudre? 

Pfff, désolée de squatter autant ce post, mais j'ai vraiment l'impression de pédaler dans la semoule. Heureusement que vous êtes là


----------



## zepatente (4 Octobre 2008)

Alors pour la mise à jour de mobileme , il faut cliquez sur le .mac des préférences et aussi activer la synchro automatique si je me rappelle bien 

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Octobre 2008)

Dans la catégorie Internet Et Réseau, doit y avoir le petit nuage.


----------



## Patachou92 (4 Octobre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Alors pour la mise à jour de mobileme , il faut cliquez sur le .mac des préférences et aussi activer la synchro automatique si je me rappelle bien
> 
> @+



OK merci. 
Je viens de le faire et un message d'erreur est apparu:
"Erreur de synchronisation .Mac Une défaillance s'est produite lors de la synchronisation du client de synchronisation .Mac"

Cependant, la synchronisation est allée jusqu'au bout (pour Calendrier, Comptes Mail, Contacts, Règles et signatures  et Signets). 

Peut-etre est-ce la cause de mon problème? Mais comment résoudre celui-ci?


----------



## Patachou92 (4 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Dans la catégorie Internet Et Réseau, doit y avoir le petit nuage.



Pas de petit nuage. Juste une sphère (genre sphère des constellations d'étoiles) avec écrit .Mac dessous


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Octobre 2008)

Alors c'est que tu n'es pas à jour !


----------



## zepatente (4 Octobre 2008)

Patachou92 a dit:


> OK merci.
> Je viens de le faire et un message d'erreur est apparu:
> "Erreur de synchronisation .Mac Une défaillance s'est produite lors de la synchronisation du client de synchronisation .Mac"
> 
> ...



j'essaie de te trouver une mise à jour mais c'est pas évident :rose:


----------



## Patachou92 (4 Octobre 2008)

Je ne suis certainement pas à jour (vu que c'est .Mac indiqué), mais j'ai beau faire "Mise à jour de logiciels", cela ne change rien. 
Je ne sais pas comment me mettre à jour autrement....


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Octobre 2008)

Va voir là. 

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosx1055comboupdate.html

Fais là, si tu es à 10.5. quelquechose. (mais pas à 10.5.5)


----------



## zepatente (4 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Va voir là.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosx1055comboupdate.html
> 
> Fais là, si tu es à 10.5. quelquechose. (mais pas à 10.5.5)


 je crois que notre ami est en 10.4.11


----------



## Patachou92 (4 Octobre 2008)

Je suis effectivement en Tiger 10.4.11
Je ne crois pas être concernée par cette màj. 
Est-ce que je peux/dois quand même télécharger cette version?

PS- Je suis ravie d'être votre ami, mais pour être exacte, je suis votre amiE


----------



## zepatente (5 Octobre 2008)

Patachou92 a dit:


> Je suis effectivement en Tiger 10.4.11
> Je ne crois pas être concernée par cette màj.
> Est-ce que je peux/dois quand même télécharger cette version?
> 
> PS- Je suis ravie d'être votre ami, mais pour être exacte, je suis votre amiE


 
:rose::rose: oups oups désolé l je suis nul en conjugaison 


en fait la mise à jour concernerait juste le passe de .mac à mobileme dans les pref

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (5 Octobre 2008)

Effectivemment, si notre amiE  est sous 10.4.11 ça ne sert pas à grand chose qu'elle fasse cette màj. Mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour passer de .mac à MobilMe sous Tiger.


----------



## Patachou92 (6 Octobre 2008)

Hum hum hum... 
L'équipe Apple vient de résoudre mon problème et je me sens vraiment idiote (c'est souvent le cas dans ce genre de situation). 
En fait, je ne tapais la bonne adresse web.....

Je vous explique: je gère 2 sites: un site principal avec les dernières photos de mon fils et un site dit d'Archives avec toutes les anciennes photos. Pour que les gens ne voient pas ma page de test, je l'ai mise dans les archives. 
J'accède au site d'Archives en cliquant sur une photo sur ma page d'accueil Principale. Sauf que sous iWeb, j'ai omis de mettre à jour le lien, càd que j'ai laissé http://web.MAC.com/user
au lieu de: http://web.ME.com/user. 
Le lien marche, mais la fonctionnalité Commentaire est inactive. Alors qu'avec l'adresse web.me.com, il est tout à fait possible de laisser des commentaires.

Tout s'explique... (mais je me sens quand même un peu nou-nouille !!). 

Merci beaucoup en tous cas pour votre aide et votre patience.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Octobre 2008)

De rien de rien... 

Tu vois, tu y es arrivée ! 

A+


----------



## zepatente (6 Octobre 2008)

Je suis heureux que tout fonctionne et Bravo


----------



## Ben-Guetta (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai crée hier soir un site tout simple avec quelques photos pour faire connaître mon Cabinet. J'ai aussi crée un compte mobile me afin de publier "simplement" cette page sur Internet.... A chaque fois que je fais publier l'intégralité du site, tout fonctionne correctement sauf que j'ai un message d'erreur lors lorsque je souhaite visiter la page, safari me dit qu'il n'a pas trouvé le serveur quelque chose du genre. Pourtant je suis bien allé dans mobile me pour créer un nom de domaine que j'ai recopié dans Iweb au moment de la publication dans la page...

je ne comprends pas trop le souci. 

Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de bien vouloir répertorier pas à pas les étapes de publication d'un site avec mobile me car j'ai du mal à comprendre comment cela fonctionne et surtout avec l'iDisk... Au alors, m'indiquer un lien pour essayer de trouver une solution. 

Merci d'avance. 

Ben.


----------



## koeklin (11 Février 2009)

est ce qu'au moins tu arrives sur ton site quand tu tapes dans ton navigateurune adresse du type
_h_ttp://web.me.com/tonpseudo/ ?


----------



## Ben-Guetta (11 Février 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> est ce qu'au moins tu arrives sur ton site quand tu tapes dans ton navigateurune adresse du type
> _h_ttp://web.me.com/tonpseudo/ ?


 
Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sur mon mac car je suis au travail. Cela ne fonctionne pas quand je tape sur mon navigateur l'adresse précitée. J'ai un message d'erreur. 

Sur mobile me, j'ai crée un nom de domaine tout simple du genre : www.XX.com
dans iWeb, j'ai remis exactement la même adresse. je pense que je fais une erreur à ce niveau. Ce matin j'ai vérifié dans mon iDisk sur mon mac, le site est bien à l'intérieur. 

la publication fonctionne correctement me semble-t-il, mais je dois rater une étape. 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## koeklin (11 Février 2009)

tu vérifieras que sur ton idisk dans le dossier Sites (iDisk > *Web* > Sites )
que tu aies bien une page index.html à côté de ton dossier site.


----------



## Ben-Guetta (11 Février 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> tu vérifieras que sur ton idisk dans le dossier Sites (iDisk > *Web* > Sites )
> que tu aies bien une page index.html à côté de ton dossier site.


 
De tête il me semble que oui, j'ai vu un dossier sur mon iDisk concernant le site. 

j'ai juste une question : 

dans mobile me dans mon nom de domaine, je mets le nom que je souhaite du site internet comme : www.XX.com

mais dans iWeb au moment de la publication, j'ai dans la publication mobile me un rappel que je suis connecté avec cette adresse www.XX.com. Mais dans l'adresse du site ne faut-il pas mettre plutôt http://web.me.com/monpseudo/xx.com ?

sinon j'ai aussi hier soir essayé une publication via un FTP. Notre cabinet à un compte chez orange. j'ai tous les codes et pourtant cela ne fonctionnait pas, la publication était impossible. Y-a-t-il une solution pour résoudre ce problème, cela semble venir de iweb 09 apparement d'après certains posts.

Merci par avance pour votre réponse.


----------



## Ben-Guetta (11 Février 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> tu vérifieras que sur ton idisk dans le dossier Sites (iDisk > *Web* > Sites )
> que tu aies bien une page index.html à côté de ton dossier site.


 
Je viens d'aller dans mobile me dans mon idisk, j'ai bien un index.html et quand je clic dessus et bien j'ai la page qui s'affiche parfaitement. Le seul problème maintenant vient du fait que quand je tape l'adresse et bien cela me fonctionne pas du genre www.XX.com...


----------



## koeklin (11 Février 2009)

ton nom de domaine tu l'as depuis quand 
et surtout quand as tu fais ta configuration de nom de domaine dans mobileme?
Parce que ça mets quand même 48-72 heures à se mettre en place ce petit truc.


----------



## Ben-Guetta (11 Février 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> ton nom de domaine tu l'as depuis quand
> et surtout quand as tu fais ta configuration de nom de domaine dans mobileme?
> Parce que ça mets quand même 48-72 heures à se mettre en place ce petit truc.


 
J'ai crée mon compte hier soir et j'ai pas arrêter de changer le nom de domaine vu que cela ne fonctionnait pas. J'ai bien vu qu'il fallait attendre un certain délai, mais j'ai essayé quand même de publier, depuis le temps que je devais m'en occuper. 

Une solution pour la publication sous FTP ? Il faut inscrire quoi dans la case "chemin" ? Il n'est pas utile de rentrer les codes DNS Primaire et DNS Secondaire ?


----------



## koeklin (11 Février 2009)

pour le ftp je ne connais pas le compte perso d'orange, je ne l'ai jamais utilisé.
en gros voilà comment ça se passe sur un ftp:

tu as un dossier sur ton ftp qui s'appelle web ou www c'est là que tu dois publier normalement.
si tu fais ça  soit tu n'écris rien sur le chemin ou 
soit tu écris /web

admettons que tu veuilles pour une raison ou pour une (par ex. parce que tu as plusierus site web que tu compte publier sur le même ftp) de publier dans un dossier (appelons le "siteiweb") contenu dans leprécédent dossier web
le chemin sera : /web/siteiweb

Inversement si ton chemin est /web/monpremiersite/monpremiersite
cela veut dire que tu publies dans le dossier monpremiersite contenu dans  le dossier siteiweb lui même contenu dans le dossier web

pour le chemin, il faut se méfier  des /  . Un / en trop et c'est la publication de ton site qui déconne.


----------



## Ben-Guetta (11 Février 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> pour le ftp je ne connais pas le compte perso d'orange, je ne l'ai jamais utilisé.
> en gros voilà comment ça se passe sur un ftp:
> 
> tu as un dossier sur ton ftp qui s'appelle web ou www c'est là que tu dois publier normalement.
> ...


 
Merci beaucoup de votre réponse, je vais regarder cela ce soir. Avec un peu de recherches je devrais y arriver. Et puis je vais revoir quelques vidéos sur débutersurmac, cela me fera du bien. Ce site est très bien et vraiment très utile aux switchers comme moi

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## simon32 (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

À moi  ... je n'ai pas de site, mais je partage régulièrement  des photo de mon Iphoto par la "Galerie Mobilieme".
Depuis que c'est mobile j'ai beaucoup de mal à mettre à jour les publication .... toutes les photos de mes galerie sont "en cours" ... et lorsque je vais voir sur mon compte mobile en ligne je vois les photos en survolant le dossier avec ma souris, mais lorsque je rentre dedans ... RIEN

Quelqu'un peut me dire à quoi c'est due ?

Ha ... c'est encore "en cours"  

Merci


----------



## koeklin (11 Février 2009)

Ben-Guetta a dit:


> Avec un peu de recherches je devrais y arriver.


Je crois que tu joues de malchance sur ce coup : la pubication directe de iWeb '09 connait quelques difficultés sur les serveurs de free et d'Orange
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133725/iweb-09-le-bogue-du-ftp-reconnu-par-apple
(Merci à iDuck d'avoir filé le lien de cette article dans un autre fil)


----------



## Ben-Guetta (12 Février 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Je crois que tu joues de malchance sur ce coup : la pubication directe de iWeb '09 connait quelques difficultés sur les serveurs de free et d'Orange
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133725/iweb-09-le-bogue-du-ftp-reconnu-par-apple
> (Merci à iDuck d'avoir filé le lien de cette article dans un autre fil)


 
Oui j'ai vu cela hier soir en faisant des recherches. Je pense que je vais investir dans le logiciel "TRANSMIT" et le faire à l'ancienne comme disent certains. 

Merci pour le lien. 

Ben.


----------



## Ben-Guetta (16 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai publié mon site sans difficulté avec le logiciel TRANSMIT qui est au passage vraiment très bien. 

Mais j'ai encore une petite question à propos du référencement du site. 

Il apparaît encore sous le nom du site dans google des extrais de l'ancien site. 

J'ai pourtant au cas ou transmis mon URL à google une nouvelle fois. 

Faut-il attendre longtemps pour que cela se mette à jour automatiquement, que peut-on faire ? Le nom du site dans google n'apparaît pas non plus correctement, enfin dans le titre en bleu permettant d'accéder au site. 

Existe-t-il une manip pour le modifier ou cela relève de la compétence google ?

Merci de vos réponses ?


----------



## zepatente (16 Février 2009)

bonjour,

plus le site est référencer et plus il a de trafic et plus vite il sera indexer 

donc es tu référencé et as tu beaucoup de trafic ?


----------



## Ben-Guetta (16 Février 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> plus le site est référencer et plus il a de trafic et plus vite il sera indexer
> 
> donc es tu référencé et as tu beaucoup de trafic ?


 
Pour le référencement je suis allé sur cette page pour indiquer le nom du site qui existait déjà antérieurement : http://www.google.ci/addurl/?continue=/addurl

Pour le traffic, je pense que cela est plus que calme... Seulement une page et c'est un Cabinet spécialisé en droit Fiscal. 

Existe-t-il une procédure pour être référencé correctement dans plusieurs moteurs de recherche ? 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Ben-Guetta (20 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire une recherche sur la question du référencement sur google. 

Google me demande de valider mon site en premier. D'après les indications de google, je dois créer avec un éditeur de texte (Word ?) un fichier avec le nom communiqué par google. Ensuite je dois transférer le fichier dans la racine du site.

Cela signifie, car j'ai un peu de mal avec les expliciations fournies, que je dois créer un ficher dans word par exemple, le nommer avec leur code, l'insérer dans mon dossier local contenant mon site web, et avec transmit faire une synchronisation de mon site afin d'insérer ce ficher vide en plus des autres éléments de mon site ??

J'ai bien compris la manipulation ???

Merci de vos réponses.


----------

